# VK - iJoy Maxo & Sub-Ohm 150 Tank



## Gizmo (24/10/16)

*The 
*
*iJoy MAXO Quad 18650 Box Mod Red*

*




*
*is now in stock ---> http://www.vapeking.co.za/ijoy-maxo-quad-18650-box-mod-red.html*


*IJOY Tornado 150 Sub-Ohm Tank Stainless Steel*


*

*
*Now in stock ---> http://www.vapeking.co.za/ijoy-tornado-150-sub-ohm-tank-stainless-steel.html*


​


----------



## kev mac (26/10/16)

Gizmo said:


> *The
> *
> *iJoy MAXO Quad 18650 Box Mod Red*
> 
> ...


Still waiting for mine to arrive via gearbest canoe courier!


----------

